# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqia rrëzon një aeroplan Rus !

## Evian

Turqia rrëzon një aeroplan ushtarak në kufirin me Sirinë

Një aeroplan i paidentifikuar ushtarak është rrëzuar në Siri në afërsi të kufirit me Turqinë, sipas mediave turke.

Siç raportojnë mediat turke, tani për tani nuk dihet se kujt i takon aeroplani. Gjithashtu, nuk ka asnjë informacion për fatin e ekuipazhit.

Me sa duket, sipas medieve të huaja, të dy pilotët arritën të dalin nga aeroplani para shpërthimit, dhe po sipas tyre, aeroplani u rrëzua nga ushtria turke pasi më parë kishte shkelur në hapësirën ajrore turke.

----------


## martini1984

> Turqia rrëzon një aeroplan ushtarak në kufirin me Sirinë
> 
> Një aeroplan i paidentifikuar ushtarak është rrëzuar në Siri në afërsi të kufirit me Turqinë, sipas mediave turke.
> 
> Siç raportojnë mediat turke, tani për tani nuk dihet se kujt i takon aeroplani. Gjithashtu, nuk ka asnjë informacion për fatin e ekuipazhit.
> 
> Me sa duket, sipas medieve të huaja, të dy pilotët arritën të dalin nga aeroplani para shpërthimit, dhe po sipas tyre, aeroplani u rrëzua nga ushtria turke pasi më parë kishte shkelur në hapësirën ajrore turke.


Aeroplani eshte rus su-24.Ministria e mbrojtjes ruse thote qe eshte rrezuar me rrakete ne 6000 m lartesi.
Sa per sqarim ishte ne territorin Sirian apo 5milje te grabitura nga JEVGJITI erdoganQELBSIS.
Duhet te veprojne keshtu ruset....


Dhe vajtime qe ti falen allahut qe sishte prane.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

e shoh une... po vjen lufta

----------


## Ronierjoni

Presim reagimin e Putinit, po sikur me rezzu terrorristin vrases Erdogan mire do bente, ky islamik dhunon gjysmen Laike te Turqise



> e shoh une... po vjen lufta

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Situata,po behet dita dites akoma me e qarte. Rusia,po lufton Isis por per te mbrojtur Asadin o per te mbrojtur Asadin po lufton te gjithe.Turqia,po lufton Isis por edhe kundra atyre qe luftojn Isis.Franca,po lufton Isis por nuk e di se duhet ta luftoje me Rusin apo me Turqin. 
Dhe ne fund kemi Obamen i vetmi qe ka idene e qarte ;"do ta luftojme Isis me te gjitha menyrat dhe kudo qe te jete". Ka nje vit qe e thote.Gjynaf,qe asnje nuk ja ka mesuar se çfare jan menyrat dhe ku eshte territori i Isis.

----------


## martini1984

i ruseve eshte qe besuan kete jevgun erdogan per pipeline.
Rusia ka terhequr atasheun ushtarak nga pedofilat e turkoshakeve,Nato eshte perkrah bythzinjve.
Dmitri Trenin: ne ruset nuk do ta sulmojme Bosforin,por do i kosiderojme si bashkepuntore te PISIS.
Thone nje pilot ruse eshte vrare,ndersa sipas anetareve te qeverise pace turke: njerezit tane ne terren,po DIALOGOJNE me PLEHRAT qe te na i japin shendoshe.
Dje ne darke sipas shtabit ushtarake ruse,nje pilot eshte vrare,fati i tjetrit nuk dihet!Por nje nga anetaret ushtarake te helikptoreve ne kerkim te tyre,po ashtu eshte vrare nga forcat rebele....citon zedhenesi ushtarak Sergei Rudski ,dhene agjensise Interfax.
Ministri jashtem gjerman,veshderri britanik dhe paci nga usa thone te ulni gjakrat.
Putin: kjo eshte nje thike mbas shpine,dhe nuk mund ta durojme kete VERBRECHEN.
Ashtu qofte nga mua.
PS: interesant qe turqit EU-ja ka vite qe nuk i pranon ne gjirin e tyre???? ama eshte ne Nato...

----------


## Ingenuous

Thike pas shpine?! Normale per Turqnine. E kane ne ADN.

Kesaj i thone "te hypte vetja ne qefe", Turqit bene autogol, tani ne ditet ne vazhdim do te shikojme nje armatosje "te papare" te Kurdve nga Ruset.

----------

Helikranon (30-11-2015),mesia4ever (25-11-2015)

----------


## Qyfyre

Turqia thote se ishin ne hapesiren turke (Rusia thote ndryshe). Dhe nuk eshte hera e pare pasi ka ndodhur shpesh dhe turqit jane ankuar. Dhe po bombardojne turqit e Sirise. Keshtu qe kuptohet pse Turqia mund te sulmonte nje avion luftarak rus. 

Por prap eshte surprize qe e kane sulmuar avion rus. Rusia do shtoj sulmet kunder rebelve turq ne Siri per hakmarrje.

----------


## Evian

Obama,
Merkel,
Hollande,
NATO'ja,

... i dalin ne mbrojtje aleatit te tyre, Tajip Erdoganit ! 

Kurse ju turkofobet, sikur t'ishit ne vend te Erdoganit, do e kishit len Rusin t'ia perdhunon vatren ? JO ?! Po ç'keni atehere ?!

Mos e krahasoni Turqin me Shqiperin, se sikur t'ishte Shqiperia e fuqishme, ne vitin n'99 do e kishte sulmuar Sërbin ! Në vitet e 50-ta, do e kishte shkaterruar Greqin, dhe nuk do i kishim humbur 2/3-tat te territorit Shqiptar !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qe ruset bejne budalliqe qe mendojne se jane padronet e botes nuk diskutohet,qe keti budalliku ti pergjigjesh me nje budallik tjeter duke rrezuar nje avion ushtarak edhe kjo nuk mund te diskutohet.

Tani çdo gje varet nga pergjigjia e ruseve,qe siç dihet nuk jane ndonje popull inteligjent,dhe pergjigja varet tek kjo inteligjence. Por, ti prekesh rusis ushterine do te thote ti krijosh probleme vetes,te jesh me budalla seç duhet. Rusis,nga e kaluara vetem kjo ushteri u ka mbetur.

----------

Helikranon (30-11-2015)

----------


## Shaboni

Turqia rrezoi aeroplanin per 10 sec qe i shkeli hapesiren ajrore.
Me mire qe ndodhi keshtu, me ne fund hoqem qafe kalifin Erdogan.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Turqia thote se ishin ne hapesiren turke (Rusia thote ndryshe). Dhe nuk eshte hera e pare pasi ka ndodhur shpesh dhe turqit jane ankuar. Dhe po bombardojne turqit e Sirise. Keshtu qe kuptohet pse Turqia mund te sulmonte nje avion luftarak rus. 
> 
> Por prap eshte surprize qe e kane sulmuar avion rus. Rusia do shtoj sulmet kunder rebelve turq ne Siri per hakmarrje.


http://www.pappaspost.com/turkey-vio...in-2014-alone/




> In 2014 alone, a total of 2,244 times, Turkish fighter jets violated Greek air space and in 2013 that total was 636 times.


http://subterrnews.blogspot.al/2015/...-airspace.html




> TURKEY HAS CITED AIRSPACE VIOLATIONS AS ITS JUSTIFICATION FOR SHOOTING DOWN A RUSSIAN SU-24 BOMBER ON TUESDAY. *BUT ONLY THREE YEARS AGO, TURKISH PRESIDENT RECEP TAYYIP ERDOGAN SPECIFICALLY STATED THAT SUCH ACTIONS SHOULD "NEVER BE A PRETEXT FOR AN ATTACK."*


Si e ka syrin Obama ? Ke folur ?

----------


## mesia4ever

> Thike pas shpine?! Normale per Turqnine. E kane ne ADN.
> 
> Kesaj i thone "te hypte vetja ne qefe", Turqit bene autogol, tani ne ditet ne vazhdim do te shikojme nje armatosje "te papare" te Kurdve nga Ruset.


Gje qe eshte shume e mundur. Rusia mund te armatose kurdet me arme qe mund te rrezonin aeroplane turq nese Turqia do te bombardonte rajonet kurde ne Irak dhe Siri.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Qe ruset bejne budalliqe qe mendojne se jane padronet e botes nuk diskutohet,qe keti budalliku ti pergjigjesh me nje budallik tjeter duke rrezuar nje avion ushtarak edhe kjo nuk mund te diskutohet.
> 
> Tani çdo gje varet nga pergjigjia e ruseve,qe siç dihet nuk jane ndonje popull inteligjent,dhe pergjigja varet tek kjo inteligjence. Por, ti prekesh rusis ushterine do te thote ti krijosh probleme vetes,te jesh me budalla seç duhet. Rusis,nga e kaluara vetem kjo ushteri u ka mbetur.


Rusia nuk mund te perballet me NATO-n. Putini do te hakmirret ne Siri duke i bombarduar grupet edhe me rende qe mbeshteten nga Turqia. Nese Putini do te sillet si i cmendur sic edhe eshte atehere ky eshte nje gabim fatal i Erdoganit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Rusia nuk mund te perballet me NATO-n. Putini do te hakmirret ne Siri duke i bombarduar grupet edhe me rende qe mbeshteten nga Turqia. Nese Putini do te sillet si i cmendur sic edhe eshte atehere ky eshte nje gabim fatal i Erdoganit.


Rusia nuk Mundet dhe NATO nuk Do, te perballet. Megjithate, asnjeri nga fuqite o shtetet e medha nuk do lufte,thjeshte se kane me shume te humbasin sesa te fitojne,nga Siria,dhe asnje shtet sot nuk ka mundesine te perballoj nje lufte te gjate,hiq mbase vetem Kinen.

Pastaj kemi dhe "perleshjet" ne Siri,ku nuk meret vesh se kush lufton e kunder kujt lufton.

----------


## angmokio

Habia me e madhe teksa lexoj postimet e mesiperme eshte se te gjithe ata qe jane vetedeklaruar anti-muslimane mbajne qendrim pro-rus. Rusia eshte armiku i deklaruar i shqiperise dhe i kosoves nderkohe qe turqia nga krahu tjeter perkrahesi me i madh i shqiperise dhe i kosoves. Urrejtja ndaj Erdoganit mund ta dij nga vjen? C'fare te keqe kemi pare ne shqiptaret prej tij? Apo e gjitha kjo vjen ngase ai eshte musliman? 

Qe ti kthehemi temes. Turqia i ka paralajmeruar pilotet rus mese 10 here qe jane duke shkelur territorin turk ( e gjitha kjo eshte e regjistruar dhe eshte leshuar ne youtube per publikun e gjere) . Pra pilotet rus kane kane bere ''te fortin'' qe nuk na plas fare per paralajmerimet tuaja dhe ne futemi ne territorin tuaj sa here te kemi deshire. Nese Turqia do ta pertypte nje gjest te tille duke ulur koken do te ishte nje turp i madh dhe do i hapte rrugen avioneve Rus te futeshin ne territorin turk sa here te kishin deshire. Une nuk shikoj gje tjeter ne gjithe kete situate vetem se nje hap te matur te shtetit turk dhe rrezimi i avionit rus eshte pergjigja e merituar. 

Te mbrosh territorin tend nuk do te thote aspak ti hapesh lufte nje shteti tjeter. Turqia per mendimin tim ka treguar se eshte shtet me dinjitet dhe ne rastin konkret eshte shteti rus ai i cili duhet te jepe shpjegime.
Shumekush mund te thote se Rusia eshte shtet i fuqishem ushtarakisht ndaj dhe i duhet hapur rruge, une mendoj se rruge i hapet vetem budallait. Rusia kurrsesi nuk duhet trajtuar si nje shtet budalla.

----------


## optimus.prime

Tregues te fillimit te nje lufte me permasa globale verehen tash e sa kohe...tani a ka pas te drejte Turqia ta rrezoje aeroplanin rus apo jo, percaktues eshte hapesira ajrore se ku ka qene aeroplani rus.
A do ta perbije Rusia kete ngjarje mbetet te shihet. Nese nuk e perbin dhe ndermerr masa ndaj ketij sulmi apo kesaj mbrojtje, pakti Nato eshte i detyruar te aktivizohet sepse behet fjale per nje shtet anetar, dhe anetar i fuqishem.
Dhe nese puneto shkojne keso dore them qe populli shqiptar duhet te bashkohet dhe ta ruaj kufirin verior dhe ate lindor.

----------


## el dorado

Hej miq jemi me fat qe jetojme ne kete kohe sepse po perjetojme live luften e trete boterore ,kjo eshte lufta e trete boterore ,tani eshte ne progres ajo ka filluar  ,me hyrjen ne loje te Rusise cdo gje ndryshon ne planetin tone .Une personalisht e perkrah Rusine ,i vetmi shtet qe po lufton vertet  terroristat ndryshe nga shba dhe nato  te cilet bejne sikur e luftojne kur ne te vertete ata e kane krijuar ISIS ,eshte pjelle e tyre qe tani ka dale jashte kontrollit ashtu si Bin Laden njehere e nje kohe .Sa per aktin e pabese qe turqit kane bere eshte nje ngjarje shume e rende dhe me ndikim shume te madh per cdo person qe jeton ne kete planet .Mos harroni se cdo lufte e madhe lind nga nje shkak-pasoje e vogel dhe qe eshte gjithmone preteksti dhe arsyeja e fillimit te luftes se madhe .Nje lufte e madhe duket se nuk eshte larg ,imagjinoni ju cfare ndodh nese Rusia i shpall lufte Turqise .Erdogan rrezoi avionin rus ne territorin sirian ,kjo eshte 100% e sigurte ,ajo ishte hakmarja e ketij mbeturine otomane ndaj rusise sepse dihet qe rusia ka bombarduar kamjonet me nafte kontrabande qe hujne papushim ne turqi ,kamjonet ne pronesi te familjes se diktatorit Erdogan ,i cili eshte i vetmi qe po pasurohet me gjakun e atyre qe vriten cdo dite ne siri .Erdogan eshte vetem nje mbeturine  ,shume here me i keq se Gedafi dhe diktatoret e tjere qe rane nga froni ne pranveren arabe .Duket se Erdogan nuk i ka bere llogarite mire ,po behet i forte me njeriu e gabuar me Putin president te Rusise nuk kaperdihet lehte kjo ngjarje ,Putin do hakmeret dhe kete do e shohim ne vijim .Rusia dhe Nato ne lufte ? Kjo do ishte fundi i botes sone te bukur . Perpara pak kohesh edhe nje avion tjeter eshte rezuar ne kufirin turqi-siri ,nje avjon rus ,por ky i fundit vertet kishte shkelur hapesiren ajrore turke .rusia e pranoi ,dhe nuk u be e madhe shume kjo ngjarje .persa e i perket rastit te fundit rusia ka te drejte ,vertet eshte nje thike pas shpine ,Erdogan eshte vete isis ,e si mundet ky otoman te luftoje terroristat kur ai eshte shefi i tyre ,a mundet qe babai te luftoje pjellen e vet ,kjo kurre smund te ndodhe .Erdoganit i kruhen brinjet ,nje bombe atomike ne Stanboll dhe nje tjeter ne Ankara tani mund te behet realitet

----------


## 2043

Cudia me e madhe vetem 3 dite zgjat

----------


## Xhemis

Interesat ekonomike Turke-Ruse shkojne pertej deshirave te shqiptareve per nje lufte ndermjet ketyre shteteve.
Marreveshje  dhe shkembimet tregtare shkojne milirda euro ne vit.
Koha do tregoje se ku eshte thelbi i ketij problemi.

----------

